

Why Successful People Leave Work Early - Garbage
http://www.businessinsider.com/leave-work-early-2011-5

======
TimJYoung
Try explaining that to some of these development shops where they describe it
as "their culture" to work from 8am to 6pm every day. Who in the hell can
write decent code in two 4-hour blocks every day, 5 days a week ? They're just
stealing your personal time for no reason, and deluding themselves into
thinking that they're getting more work for the same price.

Personally, I'm lucky if I get a good 4-hour block of really good work in
every day. After that, I'm burnt and need to switch to menial tasks like email
or just taking a break.

------
GTDMarlon
These are the work hackers! Probably the 80/20'ers. Find out what 80/20 is all
about here: [http://www.productivitybits.com/how-to-take-advantage-of-
the...](http://www.productivitybits.com/how-to-take-advantage-of-
the-80-20-rule)

